# 2X MECA/IASCA 2/16/13 SACRAMENTO CA (AUTORAMA)



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry for the late notice but, majority of the details have been worked out. SQ and SPL formats for both orgs will be offered.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

Nor Cal has all the cool ****...Can't go damn


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'll be there Kimo.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Really looking forward to this one!


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I'll be there for sure. Picking up a new car today going to have some long nights ahead of me to be ready. Badfish are you still in modified?


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes I'll be modified. With the new rules I had to make a change,pods were to tall. What's with the new car?


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I traded in the nissan I'm picking up an 06 Murano today. The new equipment should be here Monday I hope. Did you get the pods on the doors done?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will try to make it, but may be way too busy setting up the shop to go...i dont have a car to compete with so if i go, will just to hang out a bit on saturday 

b


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Bing is the Genesis coming out?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am not sure to be honest...i will ask him...


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Reno you want me to tell before you kiss ha ha yes doors are boxed. Bing hope you make and congrats


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice! I'll have to step it up with this build.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Should be fun .


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not far enogh along to bring the Suburban yet but it should be ready for the MECA event down in San Jose later this summer.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm not far enogh along to bring the Suburban yet but it should be ready for the MECA event down in San Jose later this summer.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Shawn, Brian, and I have builds that we are starting from scratch...so no excuses . Besides, still 13 days...plenty of time .


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

papasin said:


> Shawn, Brian, and I have builds that we are starting from scratch...so no excuses . Besides, still 13 days...plenty of time .


Dude.....yes I said dude, you have no idea. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dude.....yes I said dude, you have no idea.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Just giving you a hard time Bret...I've seen your build log...ambitious .


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm not far enogh along to bring the Suburban yet but it should be ready for the MECA event down in San Jose later this summer.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What about the Honda?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

badfish said:


> What about the Honda?


My Fit or Odyssey?
If you mean my Fit, the one that took first place in stock class last year at the San Jose MECA event (lol), it's trashed right now.
Let me clarify, it's driveable but trashed.
My 14 year old daughter decided that she and her friend would drive it (joyride) to see her friend's boyfriend in the middle of the night. :mean:
I've taken to calling them Thelma and Louise..
Round trip 40 miles of Sierra mountain backroads. 
They still won't admit to what they hit.
I'm still waiting for the parts to arrive at my Honda dealer.
So I have to decide what to fix first, the Honda and bring it to the Cal Expo event, or the Suburban which means finish the carpeting, get all the seats back in, and finish building the two sub enclosures.

I don't even have the time to watch the Superbowl today but I am going to none the less.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Papasin is the Honda going to be ready?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

RenoAutoSound said:


> Papasin is the Honda going to be ready?


That's the plan, along with the 2 other cars!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Kimo,
Do you have alternative dates for the event if we get a heavy weather front?
I get my most snow in February which means Sac gets it's most rain.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

papasin said:


> That's the plan, along with the 2 other cars!


I know the smart car but what other car are you bringing?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

RenoAutoSound said:


> I know the smart car but what other car are you bringing?


See my sig


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh the "in progress" is all done?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

As you very well know, nothing is ever done .

The MK1 Smart has a ways to go, but we have a plan and are shooting for Autorama. The other two cars have some changes in store as well.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Can't wait to see! I'll have the murano out finished or not.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

RenoAutoSound said:


> Can't wait to see! I'll have the murano out finished or not.


Looking forward to seeing both cars


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

badfish said:


> Looking forward to seeing both cars


The Smart in my wife's seating position is waiting for you to take a listen John :laugh:.


----------



## Cabinatan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ill be coming from Arizona to check out this show! look forward to meeting you guys and learning some new things


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Cabinatan1 said:


> Ill be coming from Arizona to check out this show! look forward to meeting you guys and learning some new things


Cool.
Would you be interested in driving up a 4Runner I just bought in Phoenix up here?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Cabinatan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I'm flying up. I have family close by and using their car to come Saturday


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn!
I appreciate you giving it some thought though. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Bret I don't know if kimo replied but the show will be rain of shine. Sat looks pretty good as of now.


----------



## kustomkaraudio (Jun 20, 2009)

Cabinatan1 said:


> Ill be coming from Arizona to check out this show! look forward to meeting you guys and learning some new things


Keep in mind, it's taking place at pretty damn good car show as well ! Lots of stuff to see. Should help sweeten the deal !!


----------



## Cabinatan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yea unfortunately we don't get big nice things like you guys in Cali.

We had a Import Face Off show with USACI but that's as big as we get for awhile.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

The IFO shows are good times. Went to the ones in Vegas last year.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Just checked the weather for Saturday.
Looks like an absolutely perfect sunny day with a high of 66 degrees.
Can't ask for better than that. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Should be a good time!!!


----------



## JMichaels (Nov 17, 2006)

What time is the sound comp on Sat?


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Starts at 9 am


----------



## Cabinatan1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well was looking forward to this show, but on my way up just in Manteca city limits a truck dropped a bunch of thick branches and being unavoidable I lost both drivers tires, and had two cracked rims


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Holy crap that sucks!
Sorry we didn't get to meet.
I had a great time and was able to see some good DIYMA friends again.
I took a bunch of pics but I'll have to post them tomorrow due to I'm just wiped out.
For all that attended, it was very good to see everyone again and look forward to the Vacaville event in March.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

Aw Cabinatan1 sorry to hear about that. What a shame!

On a higher note, a big thank you to everyone who was there today! I really enjoyed seeing all the familiar faces and exchanging feedback with you all. Please send me a note if you have questions or want to learn more about something written on your score sheets from Stock, Street, or Modified Street classes.

A big congratulations to team Papasin for taking home first place in Modified Street and also another first place for his young one entering with the mini electric smart.

Another huge congrats to Team Grizz for taking home another first place in the Stock class. Even more significantly, there was another competitor this time : )

Lastly another thanks to Brian for arranging an IASCA judge training this weekend. It's maybe not the best to mention another competition circuit in this one's thread, but he did put forth a lot of effort and led a successful event and deserves the credit for it.

Cheers all,
-J


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Jazzi said:


> Aw Cabinatan1 sorry to hear about that. What a shame!
> 
> On a higher note, a big thank you to everyone who was there today! I really enjoyed seeing all the familiar faces and exchanging feedback with you all. Please send me a note if you have questions or want to learn more about something written on your score sheets from Stock, Street, or Modified Street classes.
> 
> ...


I'd like to also thank the judges (Zach and Justin) for giving great feedback and taking the time to talk to us. Also want to extend a big thanks to Kimo for running the event.

Just minor correction that the "full-size" Smart was in Street class, but while we're at it, also did well in install, so a nice little haul for anything Smart related. Now you know the secret, just enter anything that is Smart related :laugh:.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Great job Jazzi and Zach on judging. :thumbsup:
I keep learning more with every event.
I also was able to audition a great many vehicles this time including all three of Papasin's and Jazzi's but I regret not getting to hear John's 4Runner changes and Shawn's Murano.
I am sure that it will happen at one of this year's events.

I apologize regarding my pics.
I thought I took more of them than I did.
Perhaps Richard's brother can post some more.
I will have to make a mental note to fix that problem at the next event.
Anyway, here's a few from Saturday.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll get pics and post when I can, but I believe Brian and a few Audio Xperts folks had cameras too that should be able to share .


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks Brian. Big congrats to your haul as well .


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

secretsquirl said:


>


That bus was ridiculous!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That bus was ridiculous!


My daughter loved riding in it. My son not so much.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

It was great seeing everyone. Congrats to all the winners! Brian you did a great job organizing everything! So many cars in the modified class this year! Its going to be a fun year in that class.


----------



## secretsquirl (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you every one for coming out to the show. It went a little later than I had hoped but over all a good show. We r hoping to keep the positive energy going I'd like to thank Kimo for all of his hard work also.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Just wanted to thank Kimo for putting on yet another great event. It was an honor to judge this show again. And there were some SERIOUSLY impressive sounding cars there!! Papasin in particular, your car did so many things VERY well. Now we just need to do something about the listening position. LOL!!!!

Zach


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Had a blast. Great seeing you all again. Looking forward to next one I can come for. Kimo Brian great job! John


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Boostedrex said:


> Just wanted to thank Kimo for putting on yet another great event. It was an honor to judge this show again. And there were some SERIOUSLY impressive sounding cars there!! Papasin in particular, your car did so many things VERY well. Now we just need to do something about the listening position. LOL!!!!
> 
> Zach


But shouldn't you experience it the way I hear it everyday?  I appreciate the compliment Zach, and I'll be sure to have a separate preset next time since it seems every judge I come across is well over 6' .



badfish said:


> Had a blast. Great seeing you all again. Looking forward to next one I can come for. Kimo Brian great job! John


Thanks for driving up John and representing SoCal. Was great to see you as well and definitely need to get seat time in your 4-runner with its new front stage. Maybe next time when I'm not running after the kids lol.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

badfish said:


> Had a blast. Great seeing you all again. Looking forward to next one I can come for. Kimo Brian great job! John


John, great seeing you again and DAMN nice work on the 4Runner. It sounds great and I can't wait to hear it when the SPL guys aren't making 155+db runs 50ft away. Looking forward to seeing you at another show soon.

Papasin, sure I experienced it from your perspective. But now I need to go see my chiropractor. Haha!! A 2nd preset (or 3rd) would be a good idea to take advantage of though. I'll shoot you a PM about that very thing with some of my reasoning.

Zach


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I apologize regarding my pics.
> I thought I took more of them than I did.
> Perhaps Richard's brother can post some more.


Got the pics from my brother...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

More pics...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That bus was ridiculous!


In HD .


----------

